# Battlefield 3 Mission:Der Grosse Zerstörer --- Problem



## BlackPanther1982 (29. Oktober 2011)

*Battlefield 3 Missioner Grosse Zerstörer --- Problem*

Hi ich hab ein merkwürdiges problem bei dieser Mission. Vorsicht geringfügiger Spoiler Alarm!!!!!!
Also....es ist die stelle wo ich auf den zug gesprungen bin.Dann kill ich mich durch ein paar typen,danach kommt von rechts der eine typ aus der Deckung den ich durchs fenster kicke.
Dann, nach ein paar metern sieht man ja den kerl wie er eine bombe an der tür befestigt.Man muss ja durchs fenster nach draussen klettern und ein zugwagon nach vorne springen,und an genau dieser stelle bei dem sprung sterbe ich IMMER.Habs jetzt schon 6 mal probiert und hab auch die komplette mission nochmal von vorne angefangen,sterbe aber trotzdem immer an der selben stelle.Ich springe auf den nächsten wagon halte mich sogar noch an dem fenster fest,und bin tot.
Hab mir auch ein video auf youtube angeschaut um zu schauen ob man da was falsch machen kann,aber das geht an der stelle ja eigentlich nicht weil man ja nur die sprungtaste drücken muss,mehr nicht.
Wär echt supi wenn mir jemand erklären könnte woran das liegt,oder ob jemand das selbe prob hat.

Thx a lot


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab BF3 nicht, aber muss man vielleicht gleichzeitig sprinten, oder hast Du das eh schon gemacht?


----------



## tavrosffm (29. Oktober 2011)

also an der stelle gab es bei mir auch probleme da mir nicht angezeigt wurde was ich zu drücken habe.
aber es war definitiv die sprungtaste.scheint auch im sp noch recht verbugt zu sein.in der erten mission auch im zug wo man die gun aus der tür ziehen muss wurde mir auch nicht angezeigt welche taste ich zu drücken habe.
man sollte ja meinen für sowas gibt es die interaktionstaste aber nein es war die nachladen taste.  
vielleicht probierst du einfach mal noch andere tasten aus.


----------



## Bushnakk (29. Oktober 2011)

moin hätte ne frage spielst dus auf Pc ?


----------



## BlackPanther1982 (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Sprungtaste,bei mir isses die leertaste wird angezeigt er springt auch rüber auf den nächsten wagon ich denk jedesmal jetzt hab ichs geschafft und dann kommt TOT.
Jo ich spiels aufm PC


----------



## Mothman (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich GLAUBE du musst dich an der Stelle noch "hochhangeln". Versuche mal nachdem du mit LEERTASTE drüber gesprungen bist noch mehrmals die LEERTASTE schnell hintereinander zu drücken. 
Kann mich schon nicht mehr erinnern, aber das könnte sein.


----------



## BlackPanther1982 (30. Oktober 2011)

Mmmhh hat sich erledigt,hab die mission nochmal von vorne begonnen und hab den schwierigkeitsgrad verändert.Jetzt gings ohne probleme hab aber nix anderes gemacht wie bisher schon.komischer bug.

thx @ All


----------

